# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشجویان دانشگاه علامه طباطبایی؟

## M-D

با عرض سلام
میخواستم بدونم از دوستان این انجمن کسی هست که دانشجوی دانشگاه طباطبایی تهران باشه


متشکرم

----------

